# Musty Vivarium



## PhytoFrogs (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey all,

I'm sure this has been asked many times before, so I apologize, but my viv smells a bit off. I know some mold in the beginning is considered normal, but along with small amounts of mold is an abnormal, musty odor (I'm assuming from the mold). I worry that some water has been absorbed by the great stuff. Does that happen? If so, what are the ramifications of the moist great stuff? I'm worried about bacterial growth. 

Thanks, 

Natalie


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

"Great stuff" is a closed-cell foam, which shouldn't be absorbing water.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Did you use sillicone? If you use the wrong type of sillicone the viv can smell a bit weird 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Do you have vents or fans in this tank? Do you have Springtails in it? Are there frogs in it? How long has it been set up? I'd love to see your tank!!!! Post pictures please!


----------



## PhytoFrogs (Jul 1, 2016)

It's relatively new. Mold, frogs, and springtails all reside within. I should also have isopods in theory, but I haven't seen any.


----------



## PhytoFrogs (Jul 1, 2016)

I do have vents, but no fans at this time. I used silicone just the regular good old kind 100%. And the great stuff was carved into, so that is what worries me.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Your tank looks amazing!!! Your springtails should take care of the mold. There is a vendor that sells fan mounts that are acrylic on here. Maybe you should try a fan. I wouldn't worry about the great stuff. I cut every inch of my great stuff that is exposed before putting silicone on and then background mix from NeHerp. Don't worry! Your tank looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Leuklover said:


> Your tank looks amazing!!! Your springtails should take care of the mold.


While springtails do eat fungi any claims that they will take care of the mold are in error. Using a generalized estimate we can look at a trophic web where about 10% of consumed material results in the consumer ... so you would have to have a mass of springtails that is the approximate equivalent of 10% of the mass of the fungus .... 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As noted above using a silicone that releases ammonia as it cures or insufficient ventilation causes musty odors in enclosures. Either you have too little ventilation (and fans inside the enclosure are not ventilation unless they facilitate air exchange) or used the wrong silicone. So what brand of silicone did you use? 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## PhytoFrogs (Jul 1, 2016)

I understand that about great stuff, but does that count even if it's been carved? Sometimes there can be air pockets and bubbles and was just wondering if this was worrisome. Thanks.


----------



## PhytoFrogs (Jul 1, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply. I couldn't remember my password! And thank you so much! I'm hoping that my second one will go a bit more smoothly.


----------



## PhytoFrogs (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh no. I can't remember! I think I just have a lack of both ventilation and air exchange. I do take off the glass top every other day, but my viv resides within a nook (if that makes sense), so I'm guessing it's positioning is obstructing normal air flow?


----------



## PhytoFrogs (Jul 1, 2016)

Still having mold fluctuations and a musty odor, but hey, the moss is loving it! Thanks for all the help, guys. I really appreciate it. 

Natalie


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

How is your tank doing? I love the pictures of your frogs!!!


----------



## PhytoFrogs (Jul 1, 2016)

My tank is still extra musty. I see plenty of springtails hopping around (and some mites too), but the odor is still there. All the frogs seem to be doing great, though. I heard one calling for the first time today! And thank you; I'm working on my second viv. now, so hopefully I won't get this musty problem.


----------



## cobe (Oct 10, 2015)

do you have a drain on the tank or do you syphon the water out from the base? If you do not remove excess water it can smell pretty bad.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

Is a musty odor safe for frogs over the long term? Id be surprised if it's not an issue?

I've been to rainforest and it didn't smell musty.


----------



## casemodgod (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm gonna go with the water is stagnant and not draining, and/or you're not using filtered water or chemicals to offset the bad stuff in the tap water.

RO water is a godsend, Distilled is good also (if you don't want to buy an RO unit, distilled is about 80 cents a gallon at Wally Worlds). 

But it helps keep everything cleaner, as there's less garbage going into the tank then.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Musty odors can be due to oversaturated substrates but is this also often a result of insufficient ventilation in the enclosure as there isn't any evaporation to help dry the substrate out a little. 

The chemicals in the tap water will have little to no effect on the mustiness of the enclosure as the quantities are too small when compared with the biological processes in the tank. 


Removing the lid every other day isn't sufficient ventilation, do a search on ventilation, vents and so forth as there are a number of discussions on this topic. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Denny (Jul 1, 2016)

Possibly the nutrient cycle isn't established yet. You added frog's springtails. Did you allow the springtails time to settle in and multiple before adding frogs? If not maybe the frogs waste is not being broken down. Or maybe you are mistaken the smell of a natural ecosystem lol


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Denny said:


> Possibly the nutrient cycle isn't established yet. You added frog's springtails. Did you allow the springtails time to settle in and multiple before adding frogs? If not maybe the frogs waste is not being broken down. Or maybe you are mistaken the smell of a natural ecosystem lol


The establishment of a nutrient cycle in a terrestrial environment is not an issue as the microbial populations are several fold more efficient at converting nutrients than aquatic systems. Diane Walstad has a great discussion on this in The Ecology of the Planted Aquarium. It is only an issue if the substrates are allowed to become saturated or excessively compacted and become anaerobic. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

